
Equifax finds additional 2.4M impacted by 2017 breach - johnny313
https://apnews.com/55e081dd2fbe47ebb26cf82a0088b267
======
s73v3r_
So when do we finally get to say they don't get to be a company anymore? They
clearly do not care one bit about our data.

